# UTI & Yeast Infection



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Ok. I have had 2 Urinary Tract infections and 1 kidney infection in the passed four months. All happening around the time of my period. AND NOW this month I have a yeast infection, a few days before my period.What the.....? I was treated by antibiotics, which could have caused the Yeast infection, but I had the anit biotics a whole month ago.. AND do you think it is possible these UTIs & Kidney infections could be present all the time, they just aren't always symptomatic...?? Could it be possible they are making my stomach stuff worse and make me tired all the time??


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

ive had uti's and kidney stones since ive had ibs when i get them my stomach is always really queasy and i find my ibs symptoms get worse a lot worse maybe it's just a coincidence i dunno good luck to you


----------

